# For Airframes



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Terry,

I know you said I had plenty of time for your model but I had these two manuals already of the auto car refueler. One for the truck. The other for the trailer. Plus a quick search found this picture.

Just for starters 

Paul

View attachment 4 to 5 ton 4x4 tractor truck.pdf

View attachment 6 Ton semi trailer.pdf


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2012)

Well done Paul!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2012)

For f*ck sake! Terry hasn't even had time to wipe his.....pint of his 5 3/4 stub...  

Well done Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2012)

Brilliant Paul! That's exactly what I need - you're a star!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Brilliant Paul! That's exactly what I need - you're a star!


 
No problem Terry, will see if I can find some more photos tommorrow


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 9, 2012)

That's just cool. No matter how you slice it. Excellent work Paul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 10, 2012)

you da man Paul!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2012)

He's BAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------

